# Chainsaw ignition coil replacement.



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2016)

I had to change the coil on my husqvarna 365 chain saw so I thought I would show folks what's involved with doing a repair like this. My 365 seems to eat coils, just bad luck I think, this is the 3rd or 4th coil I have put into it. Previous coils where all oem, thought I would try a cheap Chinese copy this time around. This coil even came with a spark plug cap already installed, oem doesn't come with one, Chinese one came with new wires too, although I didn't need them.

Here she is, this is my work horse, great power and a 20" bar. she has no name but sometimes I just call her bitch!


 
So here we go, pop the clips for the air.filter and spark plug cover.


 
Air filter doesn't look to bad right? Always pull it anyway when doing maintenacne as the bottom can be very dirty, mine was. Just gently blow it out with compressed air.


 
Pull the top end cover off to expose the carb air box and cylinder. Lots of crud and saw dust in there! Blow it out with compressed air with the air filter still on so you don't blow crap into the carburator.


 
Pull the starter cover off, ewe, look at all the crud in there. most of that is due to running good bar oil, when the saw is hot it gets sucked into the starter from the flywheel fan. when it cools it's very sticky and the sawdust sticks to it.


 
More crud! and the plastic air conductor that covers the flywheel/fan. the air conductor also keeps the wires from getting chewed up by the flywheel. The blue part is the coil that needs to be replaced.


 
More coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2016)

So here's the old oem blue coil and the new Chinese black coil. I'm not crazy about Chinese parts for my saws but the way this thing eats coils what have I got to loose? And it was inexpensive. and it came with new wires and a plug cap already installed.


 
Now is the time to clean your saw out. I blew it out with compressed air first, wear safety glasses for this! Crap gets blown out all over the place and on you! then I like to give everything a good spray with either brake clean or starting fluid because it's cheap and works good to cut the oil film without removing paint or damaging plastic parts. then blow it off again. now it's much cleaner and ready for the new coil.


 
I mount the coil in place and pull the coil as far away from the flywhell as I can and then just snug the mounting screws. then you need to set the air gap, that is usually 6 to 10 thousandths clearance. I just use a business card to do that. Roll the flywheel around until the magnets are in line with the coil, insert the business card between the coil and the flywheel magnets, loosen the screws and let the magnets suck the coil down sandwiching the business card between them. tighten the screws and then just roll the flywheel around to remove the card and the air gap is set. 


 
Here's another view of the card sandwiched between the coil and flywheel magnets.


 
I gave the same cleaning treatment to the starter.


 
I re installed the air conductor and carefully routed the wires so they won't get damaged.


 
Re instal the air filter after you clean it and make sure it is seated well. Improperly installed air filters are the cause of many saw failures. I installed all the covers and fired her back up, a little carb adjustment and she is ready to go to work again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JohnF (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like a good use for those business cards. 
Seriously though, that's a great tutorial. I often used matchbooks to set points at .020 back in the day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2016)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for posting. What are the signs that the coil was the problem and needed to be replaced?

Thanks, 

-jason


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> Thanks for posting. What are the signs that the coil was the problem and needed to be replaced?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason


No spark or very weak yellow spark that was not enough to cause combustion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

